# Playing tennis with my horse!



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I'd share with you my video! He's a saint!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goxJtNk2hAI


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not only is your horse a saint but you are eagle eyed to see and hit that little ball! So cute!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

i admit i secretly hoped he had a paddle he would hold onto with his teeth.. but then.. that's pretty much a cartoon then, not real life 

still very cute though! and gorgeous horse!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

just tried searching.. not quiet.. there yet.. but...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That big sigh when he's laying down. Such a good boy!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

What a darling horse 

whats his/her name?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm impressed!! Not that you'd ever want to sell a horse like this but if you do post that video. It says LOTS of good things about the horse and you, I know I would buy the horse in a heartbeat based of that video. It's cute to boot!!

Looks like fun!


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> What a darling horse
> 
> whats his/her name?


Thank you!!  he's called Belmonte!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's surprising what horse will spook at and will put up with. Three of us, each holding a horse, started kicking a ball around to each other. The odd time it would hit a horse's legs or his belly. None of the horses minded. We had a gelding that loved hide and seek. I would hide and horse would come find me. While he was running off bucking, I'd go to a new spot. This lasted about 15 min. When my mare played hide and seek, she'd go hide. She'd be on the other side of a tree waiting. I'd run up, "gotcha" and she'd run off and "hide" behind another tree. Both horses, when playing, would do that big floaty animated trot so I knew each enjoyed the game.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

That's amazing! What tolerant horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bhahahahaaa!!! oh my gosh did I have a good laugh with your video. Your horse is a saint.


----------

